# My stab at grilled pizza



## Crabnbass (Jul 15, 2010)

Made some dough balls the other day, and wanted to get at least one of them on the grill. So I made a fire of roughly 50/50 Kingsford Comp. briquettes and Mesquite lump. Pushed the dough out to get it on the peel and put it on the fire for about 2 min. Took it off, flipped it over, toppings went on (typical sausage, pepperoni, and mozz.) and then back on the coals. Took another 3 min to finish when I took it off. Crust turned out fairly good. Crispy on both sides with a soft and tender middle. And it had the all important stringy cheese. Crust definitely has a distinct flavor of being a little bit smokey.


----------



## Koopdaddy (Jul 15, 2010)

Nice!

Do you call the temperature you had?


----------



## Vermin999 (Jul 15, 2010)

Fine looking pizza!!!


----------



## bbquzz (Jul 15, 2010)

Can you deliver in 30 minutes or less. Looks great!


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jul 15, 2010)

Time for me to burn one up.    That was one fine looking pie.

PIGS


----------



## Shores (Jul 15, 2010)

Nice looking pizza! Crust looks great. Might get harrased though for being too round :roll:   

Now I'm hungry for pizza!!!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jul 15, 2010)

Great job on that bad boy!


----------



## Tri Tip (Jul 15, 2010)

Was there coal under the pizza or indirect?


----------



## Crabnbass (Jul 16, 2010)

Thanks for the replies!



			
				Koopdaddy said:
			
		

> Nice!
> 
> Do you call the temperature you had?


I didn't get a chance to take any temps. I just cooked it AHAHP. (As hot as humanly possible)



			
				Tri Tip said:
			
		

> Was there coal under the pizza or indirect?



There was coal under the entire pizza during the cooking process. Here's a pic of what the coals looked like to start with.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jul 16, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## Jester1 (Nov 16, 2010)

I know I'm bringing an old thread back to life, but I've been looking for a thread just like this.  I've been wanting to throw a pizza directly on the grate of my UDS or weber kettle.  Thanks for the inspiration...


----------



## Griff (Nov 17, 2010)

That looked great. Nice pie.


----------



## Smokin' U (Nov 17, 2010)

That's a lot more than a stab.  That looked great.


----------



## Tri Tip (Nov 17, 2010)

Thanks for the tips. I'm not allowed to cook pizza any more at my house.
The wife is sick of wasting money on my attempts.


----------



## Jester1 (Nov 18, 2010)

Tri Tip said:
			
		

> Thanks for the tips. I'm not allowed to cook pizza any more at my house.
> The wife is sick of wasting money on my attempts.



Hahahaa... My girlfriend loves making the pizzas but I am just trying to find another reason to fire up the grill or UDS.  I'd much rather be outside around that then hovering around the oven.


----------



## Crabnbass (Nov 18, 2010)

If I could stack all of the incinerated crusts I "cooked" on my kettle it would be higher than my house. This seems to be one of those try it a couple dozen times and you start to get the hang of it kind of thing. You just need to keep a close eye on it and you'll get a feel for when it's time to flip, turn, start over, order out, ect. The hardest part for me is after you get the toppings back on and are trying to brown the crust on the bottom while cooking everything on top. A couple things you can try is closing the vents on the top to keep the heat in, or even putting a piece of parchment paper under the pizza when it goes back on. The paper will be brown as hell, but it hardly ever burns. And if you can make your dough with little to no sugar that helps too. Either way, when you give it a go, let us know how it turns out and don't forget the pics!


----------



## wittdog (Nov 19, 2010)

I cook the pizza on a pan..on the stone in the kettle…then when the toppings are done I slide the pizza off the pan and onto the stone…a couple of minutes and the bottom is nice and crisp.  When you do this you need to keep a close eye on it….a minute makes a big difference.


----------



## TimBear (Nov 19, 2010)

That looks really good CrabnBass! Job Well Done!


----------

